# Tuxedo (Tux)



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tux lived with me 5 months, 8 days, and 2 hours, ever since I opened his shipping box on Feburary 18th.

I had wanted, so, so, badly for him to be mine for a long time. Forever (not that it'd be possible). He was my aquabid baby, even though he was already 3 and a half months old when I got him. 

Oh Tux, sometimes I wonder why you didn't tell me you were sick. I know you were sick with swim bladder disorder, but I guess I didn't realize how sick. If you'd shown any symptoms of anything at all, you know I would have tried my best to cure you.

You were a sweety pie, and I guess all I can do now is thank you for spending that little time with me. You gave me so much joy, but now I want you to swim on under the rainbow bridge. The silver streams and peace await you, so don't hesitate. Rest in peace Tux, I'll miss you.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Your tribute is very touching
I'm sure he blinks back at you too with fond memories


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost your buddy - that's so sad 

He was an amazing looking fish. RIP Tux


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tux. He was a very special boy and I know he'll be missed very much.


----------

